# اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان



## بولا وديع (5 فبراير 2011)

*اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر 
بصوت المرنمه المتــــــــميزه:- جــــــــــاكـــــــى
ترنيمة((---- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب ---)))

كلمات 

احفظ بلادنا يا رب واملاها من خيرك
جايين بكل القلب مالناش رجاء غيرك

احفظها من الحاجة والفقر ومن جفاف ينابيع النهر
احفظها من الارهاب والشر احفظ بلادنا يا رب
مجدك يعود ليها يشفى اراضيها
ومذبحك فيها يحفظ بلادنا يا رب

احفظ بيوتك فى بلادنا واملك عليها يا سيدنا
احفظ بلدنا واولادنا احفظ بلادنا يا رب
مجدك يعود ليها يشفى اراضيها
ومذبحك فيها يحفظ بلادنا يا رب

نطلب حماية لأبوابها عفة وطهارة لشبابها
دم الحمل على اعتابها يحفظ بلادنا يا رب
مجدك يعود ليها يشفى اراضيها
ومذبحك فيها يحفظ بلادنا يا رب

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على اجنحة النسور - جزيرة الحصريات


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 6 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

megaupload

hotfile

easy-share

depositfiles

fileserve

filesonic

turbobit

ziddu

megashare

rapidshare

zshare

filefactory

sendspace

enterupload

freakshare

oron

extabit

uploaded

load.to

badongo

zippyshare

2shared

filefront

sharebase

uploadbox

ifile.it

x7.to

filedude

fileape

to links

2 to links

3 tolinks

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​












​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

*كلماتها حلوة اوى
ميرسى ليك يابولا
جارى التحميل
ربنا يحافظ على مصر وشعبها
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

*نزلتها فيديو من شويه
وهنزله صوت
تسلم ايديك بولا​*


----------



## مريم12 (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

*الترنيمة دى رووووعة
ميرررسى ليك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

*الف شكر*

*جارى التحميل*


*+++*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*




​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

مجهود روعه

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fullaty (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

ميرسى يا بولا عن الترنيمه الحلوة دى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

احفظ بلادنا امين


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## mogmog (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

احفظ بلادنا يا رب


----------



## maaelward (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

نشكركم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## j_helen (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*

momken kol el shrat 
شريط احفظ بلادنا يارب
thxxx


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اول ترنيمه للاحداث المؤسفه لمصر بصوت المرنمه المتميزه :- جاكى (((-- احفـــظ بــلادنا يــارب --)))عندنا فقط ,وتحدى - على 30 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير ك*




j_helen قال:


> momken kol el shrat
> شريط احفظ بلادنا يارب
> thxxx


اتفضلى موجود هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6769

بس رجاء محبة طلبات الترانيم تكون فى الموضوع المخصص 
طلبات الترانيم​


----------

